

Why Apple's iPhone apps platform could spark huge iPhone sales - fromedome
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/6/why_apples_iphone_apps_platform_is_so_important

======
JoeBlu
Ick.

>It has the right to refuse certain kids of apps, like Internet phone software
that screws their carrier partners; we can also see it nixing software that
could compete with their own services, like an iTunes-rival music store.

Or whatever else it wants to. Will I be able to use iChat voice chat with my
iPhone? Don't bet on it.

~~~
seiji
The sad part is Apple has the ability to refuse any application. I've seen the
Loopt iPhone app which makes me wonder if Apple is going to allow 300 other
obvious "broadcast your location now!" applications.

iPhone: nice platform, but still completely locked down for mass consumption.

------
Hoff
I'm skeptical of any pontifications and any claims in this area until after
the iPhone application infrastructure is announced and deployed and in
production.

The whole area is almost certainly subject to change.

These reports and claims remind me of the folks that once carefully
scrutinized which notables were perched atop Lenin's Tomb for the big Moscow
parades, seeking to determine details of the Kremlin organizational structures
based on who was at the dais.

If Apple were running those Red Square parades -- and Apple clearly being
quite good at marketing -- they'd probably throw a few ringers up there, just
to get the chattering class chattering.

------
josefresco
Most interesting stat of the article: "people will buy about 990 million other
phones this year, none of which can run iPhone apps."

------
STHayden
any X feature can spark huge Y sales. I mean that's supposed to be the point
of putting out these features.

~~~
kirubakaran
Some Xs have disproportionately higher impact, which makes it news.

